# My CRS shrimp tank photos



## daniel19831123 (3 Jan 2010)

Nice CRS but as you can see the white part has a yellowish tinge to it and it's not pure solid white bar. Probably the seller had Golden CRS gene incorporated into this shrimp. Will need a lot more of selective breeding to get it white again. sigh...
























Again high grade pattern here but unfortunately no solid white bar. What a pity.





This is as good as I can get with a compact digital camera. Will need better SLR camera for better view. Enjoy.


----------



## Wraithio (5 Jan 2010)

Nice shrimps! Even with the yellow they still look top notch. If you were devious enough you could probably fetch top dollar for offspring and no one would be any the wiser   

(In no way am I suggesting your going to do the above, its just something you see a lot of folks do )


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2010)

Dan, you get your shrimp from Germany don't you? I see you're in Manchester now, I'll drop you a pm, leeds isn't so far away.


----------



## andyh (5 Jan 2010)

Dan, you have some nice looking shrimp there, its good to see another CRS enthusiast on here!

I am having some success with mine, they are breeding well. Wish i had the time and knowledge to try and breed some super high grades.

Here is a couple of pics of some of mine:








The one above is pregnant you can see the shadow of the eggs


----------



## daniel19831123 (6 Jan 2010)

andy those shrimps you got there look pretty decent I have to say, especially the deep red cherry in the background. The one that is pregnant has tiger tooth pattern but the whiteness looks a little blotchy. Wished I can get my hands on some of the ASSA CRS pure red line bee shrimp. Looking at the positive aspect of it though, your shrimps look white (probably doesn't have golden CRS gene in them), hence there is a chance of getting decent nice high grade CRS through selective breeding.

Yes garuf, I'm in manchester at the moment. I can now say for definite that it's not my fish keeping skill that kills the shrimp! It's the stoke water! Hey ,maybe when mine started breeding, I could sell you some of the CRS for big bucks?    lol

PS. Andy, you couldn't possibly sell me some of the deep red cherry can you?


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2010)

Hey that's good to know! Stoke water really is very poor by all accounts, just reinforces it!

How's the aquariums in Manchester? Anything nice? 
Who do you get your shrimp off? I'm after vampire crabs still and I know some German sellers have them.


----------



## daniel19831123 (6 Jan 2010)

I got mine from a UK seller who sold under the name shrimp king. Can be found easily by google. This seller had some micro-crab that I was tempted to get some off. didn't get any in the end as the whole aquarium thing is getting more expensive. lol.

I've got a tank at the moment but I haven't set up a journal or anything. I'm still battling the BGA at the moment in this tank. Will post picture when the tank has matured. Brief description of the tank, 3 pieces of seiryuu stone in 60x30x30 arranged in iwagumi style but instead of iwagumi plants, I've used HC in the foreground and dwarf hairgrass on the end of each sides. The stone is interspersed with a combination of staurogynes and pogostemon helferi. The left hand background is covered with cryptycoryne undulata brown. The rest of the background will be taken up by ludwigia species such as arcuata. I've also added palustris prosepinaca to the centre of the background just to gives a slight contrast to the ludwigia leaves.


----------

